# Looking for imprinted pigeon



## lsylvia (May 31, 2015)

...............................................................


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I have one that will come when you call him, come on down I live in Nebraska. LOL
Really you should find some one with babies and get it just as soon as it is weaned, that way it will imprint on you.
Dave


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Suggest you try Craigslist, local pigeon clubs, or just socializing a bird that was feral but cannot be released. That is how we got our two pigeons. Put out feelers and I suspect a pigeon will come your way. If not already imprinted on people, they imprint and get friendly very quickly.


----------

